# Toy vs Spoo



## alex150o (Aug 3, 2010)

Toy poodles are Awsome! I love my little Perry he´s a toy poodle! I like renee´s ears ,the hair is so long! both of them are beautiful its funny how renee looks younger than Hazel because of his size!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

How adorable! Love it!!! ♥


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I don't think that picture is cute at all. That is a lot of stress to put both dogs under on their first day meeting each other, even if for a quick photo. I'm glad nothing bad happened. Poor dogs.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Locket said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't think that picture is cute at all. That is a lot of stress to put both dogs under on their first day meeting each other, even if for a quick photo. I'm glad nothing bad happened. Poor dogs.


Thanks Locket. I agree and I'm glad I am not the only one that thought that.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Locket said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't think that picture is cute at all. That is a lot of stress to put both dogs under on their first day meeting each other, even if for a quick photo. I'm glad nothing bad happened. Poor dogs.


oops never thought of that.. but they are ok after that. Smelling each other already. Just that Renee is too short to reach Hazel. If I do not bring Renee near to Hazel, they will never be friends cause Renee will just hide away. I need to tell her that the new one is not something harm. I am glad that after the introducing, Renee went to sniff Hazel which will not happen if I do not make them near. She will just bark Hazel at a distance.

I do agree if the dog is a real timid one, will be a lot of stress. But for my Renee? She is ok, jumping and running around Hazel afterwards, as she knew Hazel is not harmful. As for Hazel? She keep want to play whole session!

I am glad I did that, eventhough she may stress for a moment, rather then she being stress/afraid/hiding for DAYS which may not work causee I seperate them once Renee is stress? Or should I hide Hazel away from her? Stressing Hazel not to play?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I personally would never force dogs to like each other, especially on the first day. Dogs need time to adjust to new environments and forcing unfamiliar dogs together can be very dangerous. 

It is okay for them to be scared. If I were in a brand new home or someone brought a brand new person into my home, I would be unhappy and scared too! I can't imagine someone forcing me to give them a piggy back or forcing them to give me a piggy back!!
Make every experience a positive experience. Forcing a scared dog onto an unfamiliar dog will only make them associate BAD things with being together. But if you were to keep them within smelling distance and give them each lots of treats while in the presence of each other, they will associate GOOD things with being together. 

Make sure they each have their own space and give them time to adjust.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Of course I didn't force them in the first minute they were seeing each other. I was using the Quote ("") mark for the word force.. meaning I don't really force them. They had plenty time before that photo shoot. Maybe you don't get the idea, but anyway, they are pretty fine, no harm done, and thanks for the concern =)


----------

